# Using Multiple PoD fulfilment providers in order to affordably ship for international customers



## Tethys77 (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm still new at this and very much learning the ropes, and so I greatly and appreciate any and all help!
Presently I'm on Etsy, and I use Monster Digital via Printify, and since their USA-wide shipping cost for a tshirt is ~$4 I'm able to comfortably offer my customers Free US Shipping while still keeping my profit margin decent.
Recently though I've been getting enquiries from people located internationally who are interested in my tshirt designs but who aren't able/willing to pay $10+ just for shipping.

So I'm toying with the idea of working with multiple different print providers in multiple locations internationally, should doing so bring shipping per order down to around what it currently is for me within the USA. I wanna be able to sell to as many people in as many diff countries as poss. 

So I was just looking for opinions as to how feasible/manageable this strategy is, and if so, would anyone have any recommendations as to which providers specifically in which locations? Ideally I'd like to be able to cover Europe/UK and Australia/NZ and Canada. So far, my searches on Printify have been unable to yield any print providers which would be able to offer me comparably low shipping costs to these areas. It's not necessary that the print providers be on Printify or even interfaceable with Etsy as I'd be willing to make orders manually if needbe.

Thanks very much for your help !


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

When I did POD I didn't market outside of the USA, so I'm not making a recommendation here, just pointing out a POD that I know has facilities in Europe.

"_Printful prints and ships products from fulfillment centers in Spain and Latvia. New facilities in the UK and Poland are launching in 2021._ "

Printful printing probably costs more than Printify, but having local shipping should makeup for that.

I did all my POD orders manually (via CustomCat/MyLocker). It's a touch more work, but I liked reviewing orders for possible issues before submitting them anyway.


----------

